# Happy Holidays!



## havasu (Dec 24, 2010)

Just wanted to take this time to wish you all a Merry Christmas from the staff and moderators of Garage Retreat!


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2012)

It's getting to be that time a year agian.


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 30, 2012)

Where has this year gone? Seems like only yesterday it was spring.....


----------



## havasu (Sep 30, 2012)

With the heat we have had, it seems like we skipped spring and fall and just have two seasons, winter and summer.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

It was so hot this summer I didn't even want to go outside. Wonder if the winter will be the same.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2012)

So I went to a few stores looking for a new folding chair for my 5th wheel and realized that all the summer stuff has been replaced with Christmas stuff. It's not even Halloween yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2012)

Pretty soon they will skip a whole selling season and have the Christmas Selling Season start in Janurary...:madrun:


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2012)

It frustrates me to no end that I can not buy summer stuff in summer. And end of Sept is way to early to be selling Christmas crap. They should be required to wait until after the holiday before hand. So end of Nov would be day one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2012)

Wheres Havasu been? Did he get lost?


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, I'm here. Just frustrated with the pending divorce litigation hovering over my head. Also starting to pack for my week long cruise from Boston to Nova Scotia on the 20th of this month.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2012)

I would like to take a cruise someday.


----------

